# Clutch Setup



## Guest (Apr 5, 2009)

Jordysport said:


> From what i have heard there is a split verdict about having no clutch and having a clutch but i will definatly need a clutch as my chosen gearbox is proned to breakages (when used in competition)
> 
> So could someone point out the setup of having a clutch, ie pics of an example build?? that would be great. i assume you have to mate a flywheel to the electric motors ouput shaft then use the same setup as you would normally ie Friction plate and pressure plate.



Yes via the taper lock bushing. The flywheel will bolt to that then the pressure plate to that. I use a clutch. The flywheel is attached to the adaptor. Check this one out.

http://greenev.zapto.org/kostov/Site/Photos.html#18

Photo is the back side showing the taperlock and the flywheel attached. Have a look at the other photos and you will see it attached to the motor too. 

http://greenev.zapto.org/ge/GE_Curtis/Photos.html#11

The stock VW flywheel bolts to the adaptor. I currently have one running in my EV Ghia.

http://greenev.zapto.org/electricvw/Electric_VW/Welcome.html

Pete

You will be glad you have a clutch. Many do and many don't. I think it is a good thing and it makes it easier for those who never shifted with out a clutch. It makes it easier for anyone to drive.


----------



## Greenflight (Sep 13, 2007)

I have a couple pictures of my adapter setups on my evalbum pages. Just follow the links in my sig.

Essentially what you're trying to do is make the electric motor "look" the same as the gas engine (functionally speaking). 

I didn't use a taper lock hub in either of my cars... I'm sure in reality it is the more durable setup, but mine have survived a few thousand miles with two setscrews and a 1/4" key.


----------



## ddmcse (Oct 9, 2008)

you want to get your clutch in the same spot as it was before . measuring where your flywheel is now is important , i.e. say 7/8" from the block is where the flywheel is now , you want it the same distance in from your plate
http://ddmcse.com/amped/blogs/blog4.php/2009/03/21/sany0811-jpg


----------



## Thaniel (May 25, 2008)

Details on mine here.
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/and-so-begins-17727p4.html?highlight=Thaniel

I haven't had it driving yet so take it for what it's worth.


----------



## Jordysport (Mar 22, 2009)

thats bril, 

but i still can't get my head around how i am going to do it with my gearbox and motor as my motor will be smaller diameter than my gearbox, but i don't forsee this as the biggest issue. 

here is the gearbox:









not a great pic but this box is about 50cm long definatly no more, and the motor i am thinking of useing is the Agni 95 series.
this is what i know so far about the setup. but i could do with some more info on how to connect the parts, as i am not an engineer yet .


----------



## Jordysport (Mar 22, 2009)

ok, i've just realised my main objective to overcome when putting the clutch in and that is finding a way to mount the flywheel to the motor everything else is just as it would be on a normal combustion engine car. 

so the coupler is there to make a flat surface for the flywheel to bolt to (while spinning with the motor output shaft) am just saying this to confirm my interpretations, correct?


----------



## Thaniel (May 25, 2008)

Jordysport said:


> ok, i've just realised my main objective to overcome when putting the clutch in and that is finding a way to mount the flywheel to the motor everything else is just as it would be on a normal combustion engine car.
> 
> so the coupler is there to make a flat surface for the flywheel to bolt to (while spinning with the motor output shaft) am just saying this to confirm my interpretations, correct?


Yup. And need to make the adaptors and plates so the Flywheel is same relation to the transmission as it was with the gas engine. Yes the rest is just like with the gas car so no worries there. The advantage is if there ever is a run away condition with the motor the clutch can be used to keep from crashing


----------



## Jimdear2 (Oct 12, 2008)

Thaniel said:


> Yup. And need to make the adaptors and plates so the Flywheel is same relation to the transmission as it was with the gas engine.


Please remember the NEED for the pilot bearing to suppoert the end of the transmission input shaft. 

Without it you will have transmission problems .You can engineer it into the motor to flywheel coupler (this makes for a longer motor to transmission mounting adapter). Or you can cut and drill the end of the motor shaft and press in a standard pilot bearing.


----------



## Jordysport (Mar 22, 2009)

Jimdear2 said:


> Please remember the NEED for the pilot bearing to suppoert the end of the transmission input shaft.
> 
> Without it you will have transmission problems .You can engineer it into the motor to flywheel coupler (this makes for a longer motor to transmission mounting adapter). Or you can cut and drill the end of the motor shaft and press in a standard pilot bearing.


is it a necessity for pancake motors or just series wound motors as the force acting on the transmission shaft is much less (the momentum as it is only about 5" long and weighs only 11kg)


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2009)

Jordysport said:


> is it a necessity for pancake motors or just series wound motors as the force acting on the transmission shaft is much less (the momentum as it is only about 5" long and weighs only 11kg)


It should be the same no matter what. Err on the defensive side and safe side and use the clutch. The benefits have been discussed. To safe a buck here or there may cost you a bundle down the road and even if it is only for safety sake it is worth the little extra weight and length to your setup. You WILL be glad you kept the clutch. 

Pete : )


----------



## Jordysport (Mar 22, 2009)

yes, i am definatly having a clutch i am set on it. just trying to sort out other factors now.  fun fun


----------



## martymcfly (Sep 10, 2008)

At the local stock car track, some of the pro-4 guys use a Ram coupler instead of a clutch. I don't know much about them, but have heard guys talk about them. I don't know if this is something that could be used in an EV application.


----------



## Jordysport (Mar 22, 2009)

martymcfly said:


> At the local stock car track, some of the pro-4 guys use a Ram coupler instead of a clutch. I don't know much about them, but have heard guys talk about them. I don't know if this is something that could be used in an EV application.


whats a stock car track.  pro-4  

i assume this is an oval circuit similar to rockingham.


----------



## Carroll_1 (Dec 18, 2007)

martymcfly said:


> At the local stock car track, some of the pro-4 guys use a Ram coupler instead of a clutch. I don't know much about them, but have heard guys talk about them. I don't know if this is something that could be used in an EV application.


A ram coupler is a small diameter coupler with a cone clutch. When the clutch pedal is depressed half-way, the coupler is in neutral. To begin moving forward, the clutch pedal is depressed further, which engages the cone clutch. After the vehicle is moving forward and the ground speed begins to match the final drive ratio, the clutch pedal is released completely and the coupler dogs lock up into direct drive. Designed to enable a race car to begin rolling just enough to lock the transmission into direct drive, it takes more than a little finesse to operate smoothly. They tend to be a little jumpy and make a lot of noise when the small cone clutch is engaged. Once you're rolling along in direct drive, the only real way to put the trans back in neutral is to slip it out of gear. If you try to depress the clutch pedal half way to find neutral and accidently go to far and get on the clutch, bad things happen. At least at 100mph they do. 

With all that said, I'm sure it would be possible to make work in an EV. I seriously considered using one when I did my first conversion. But in the end I was afraid the method of operation was so specialized that no one else could drive my vehicle, and half the fun of an EV is seeing first timers "grins" when I let them test drive. Also, once you develop the skills you need to match your ground speed to the gear ratio that lets you pull the transmission into gear, you're basically driving clutchless anyway. 

Craig


----------



## martymcfly (Sep 10, 2008)

Pro-4 is a fiberglass bodied 4 cyl stock car that races in circles. When you are limited to 4 cylinders, easy "power" is to reduce rotating weight. Guys use aluminum flywheels, lightweight clutches, ram couplers, or powerglides without torque converters.


----------



## Jordysport (Mar 22, 2009)

martymcfly said:


> Pro-4 is a fiberglass bodied 4 cyl stock car that races in circles. When you are limited to 4 cylinders, easy "power" is to reduce rotating weight. Guys use aluminum flywheels, lightweight clutches, ram couplers, or powerglides without torque converters.


ok think i know what you mean, like a 4 cylinder nascar. you have to speak to me as an idiot as i don't know the US .


----------



## Thaniel (May 25, 2008)

Carroll_1 said:


> A ram coupler is a small.....Craig


Thank you for taking the time to explain. Learned something new today. Guess I can go home?


----------

